# Post Internet Memes of your MBTI Type here!



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Heeheee.... On a roll...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Again, I think the ones that aren't actually ENTP can apply to ENTP's:laughing:


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

They're called Motivational Posters and Image Macros.

Sorry it just bugs me.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

A hypothetical ENFP and INTJ relationship.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes I feel way too much like this meme

Schrute Facts | Know Your Meme















Aaand







/INTJ

Hm, I did not think at all of Motivational Posters when I read the title of the thread. Also, my ENTP friend agreed when I told him he totally was the Lazy College Senior meme. These are specially relevant:


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Konigsberg said:


> Sometimes I feel way too much like this meme
> 
> Schrute Facts | Know Your Meme
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha! As an ENTP, I can definitely agree with those last two! I especially appreciated the last one XD


----------



## Fatalony (Nov 6, 2012)

Found on this blog;; there are a few more. Crammed With Heaven: I'm an INFP


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Source​


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't find anything more. :crying:


----------

